# soft bite



## Michael Coletta (Mar 30, 2006)

I need some help( I think)

I just started my24 week old on a tug, Her bite is very soft so that she slips off the tug the first four or five tives she goes after it. Should I be doing anything to improve this or will it get better over time?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

At 24 months she at the end of her teething, or close. Were you doing this all along? Hopefully you havent created an aversion to the tug. 
If that's not the case, then she sounds like she needs some drive building. Put more action on the tug. tie a rope to it and whip it around on the ground in front of her. Make her miss more often then she gets it, but not to the point of boreing her. Without knowing your dog, it's hard to tell if this has been built into her, or if it's a genetic thing and she just doesn't have the drive to play the game.


----------



## Michael Coletta (Mar 30, 2006)

I have been told she has the drive. I havent been doing it with her but she did play tug with my Lab. This may have created the aversion. When I do get her realy going she grips well. It just the first couple of hits that she slides off. Should I be using a soft tug rather than a firm tug?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If your using a hard tug, that could explain a lot. Try with a rag if you haven't done that. Some pups will bite a brick if that's what they're given but most benifit by gradually increasing the hardness of the tug, sleeve, etc.
Also, you say she was playing with the Lab. She may just be a bit hesitant to grab something from you.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I really would not let the puppy play tug with another dog. I have seen this, and if the older dog discourages the younger dog, obviously it is bad. I have worked with dogs that were allowed to play with other dogs, and they were tenative, and bit with a frontal bite, always waiting for me to bite them.

Backtie, and do a lot of misses with a rag to build up the drive. short sessions, and not a lot of bites. Leave the puppy wanting to keep going is best.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Michael Coletta said:


> I need some help( I think)
> 
> I just started my24 week old on a tug, Her bite is very soft so that she slips off the tug the first four or five tives she goes after it. Should I be doing anything to improve this or will it get better over time?


I'd make sure the tug is not too hard as Bob said. Something soft like a cloth should be fine or a soft bite roll. When you are playing with her, bring her up close to you, hold the tug in one hand and put on some pressure in the pulling. Stroke her head and along her back with the other hand to get her calmer and more concentrated but keep the pressure on the tug.

I always stroke the dog under the chin and over her nose while shes tugging and tap my hand against her front feet and legs. This gets them more worked up and she could decide to hold on more. Make sure its still playfull so she enjoys it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Another thought just poped into my head  . Often, beginners with rag/tug work may be getting to aggresive with their pup/dog, thinking your upping the game for the dog. It's way to easy to unknowlingly be putting the dog in defence. If you do that with your own dog, the dog will become less confidant of you as a partner.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I would try this: The first time she gets her mouth on it LET HER HAVE IT. Let her run around with it and then try and steal it from her. When you steal what was once hers she'll want it back. When she takes that extra little effert to get it back, again she wins. The important thing is that she wins and wins every time. Have fun and she will have fun. Talk baby talk to her, do any and every thing to keep her pumped up. Keep her in drive. Now go have fun.
Jerry


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Old post but I´ll have a shot at it...in case it helps.

AFTER your dog is finished teething...which should already have happened by now, use a ¨suit material¨ puppy sleeve or tug...something that has good grip but that WILL NOT snag the canines.

Agitate the dog a bit, then give a bite and pull your dog off the bite. As soon as your dog slips off the equipment, have the decoy run away screaming prey type sounds  and put your dog away FOR THE DAY. Only one bite.

If your dog has the desire to bite, your dog will soon learn that the harder the grip, the longer it gets to keep the sleeve in the mouth. If you´re consistent with this, pretty soon you´ll see your dog straining to keep the equipment in its mouth. This is the moment to give your dog a rebite, whereupon the decoy submits totally, falling to the ground, you pull the dog off the fallen decoy...and again the decoy runs away screaming in pain...or if you prefer, gives the dog the item.


----------

